# Quick question: 152 or 155?



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

You'll need your rider stats/style to get any responses here. post em!


----------



## HornyPossum (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree, you'll need your stats/style. I personally would want a longer board, so I would get the 155, but I don't know what you want.


----------



## xMeese (Dec 9, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by rider stats. I'm not a very good snowboarder and the mountain I go to is on the small side and is very low-key. I occaisionally go into the park but honestly I can't even do a 180. I can just like go off the little jumps they have and hit like a flat box every once in a while.. I mostly just cruise down the hill and do like a bunny hop thing every once in a while. I just like riding down the hills. Also I usually ride on like hard-packed stuff


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

height/weight/boot size is what u should post.


----------



## HornyPossum (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, the "Stats" (thats not what I usually would call them) are what makes the board different. For example, If I was going to be riding park all day, I wouldn't have the same snowboard as the guy that hates to go on parks and only freerides. Since you have your board chosen already, I think this comes less into play. but your height and weight are key. If i was your size and weight, I would probably go with the 152. that might even be a little much. When I was picking my board, this helped me-
Board Finder | Burton Snowboards this can give you an estimate of what size your looking for, but I can't guarantee how accurate it is. good luck.


----------



## xMeese (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah I like to freeride a lot more and I did post my height and weight.. my boot size is an 8


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

xMeese said:


> Yeah I like to freeride a lot more and I did post my height and weight.. my boot size is an 8


Sorry I can't read apparently.


----------



## xMeese (Dec 9, 2010)

haha it's no big. So right now I've gotten one person say 152 and one 155. Anyone got a solid argument on this?


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

honestly you would be fine either way!
i mean the 155 would be better in the long haul cuz it would be more stable at higher speeds but still kinda as a beginenr the 152 is easier to manuevre......someone tell me if I'm wrong on this but thats what I would recommend


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

Based on your weight and footsize I think 152 is the better bet. 155 is pretty big for a 135 lb guy, I'm 160 and I use a 155. Are you growing?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

152 is what you need given your weight and riding style.


----------



## xMeese (Dec 9, 2010)

nope, totally done growing. Looks like you guys think 152 is the way to go


----------



## HornyPossum (Aug 23, 2010)

xMeese said:


> nope, totally done growing. Looks like you guys think 152 is the way to go


Yeah, and like some other people said, It wouldn't make a huge difference, but the 152 seems like a better choice. Good luck.


----------

